# Help, stop Ice/snow from sticking to goggles!



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

dont stare at the snow gun..............


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

Funny. There is nothing you can do to avoid the ice/snow from hitting your goggles. There are snow guns everywhere and the wind pushes everything around.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Turtle wax the outer lens?

haha I dont really know.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

mesomike said:


> There is nothing you can do to avoid the ice/snow


looks like you answered your own question


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

I've never heard of this problem before. 

Try putting Rain X on the outside of your lens.


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

The man made snow gets so dry in cold cold weather that it acts like dry ice and sticks to everything.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

mesomike said:


> The man made snow gets so dry in cold cold weather that it acts like dry ice and sticks to everything.


Man made snow acts like solid carbon dioxide?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

dry ice really doesnt stick to anything??????????????????////


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> dry ice really doesnt stick to anything??????????????????////


It does when mixed with an adhesive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

haha dry ice doesnt stick to anything, lets see you touch it with bare skin. youll be sreamin tryin to get it off.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

thats not sticking thats freezing................."goodtry"
0 o
/¯¯___________________________ _______________________
{IMMA FIRIN MAH LAZOR!!MUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAH-
\__¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Stop faceplanting....hahaha


----------

